# New Arrival - Citizen Titanium Auto Ny0054-04E



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ok, so Got this diver today through the post. The first disappointment was, I got no box with it. I got the manual and guarantee booklet, with the card where you can see the seller has written the date of purchase and sn, but no box. Why did I not get a box ! This made my mind wonder - to the point where I thought, could it be a fake / replica.

Here are some pics










And the back










Now the buckle which I thought could have been a bit better










So I then set the date. I noticed that when I set the day, in between the English, mon / tue / wed, you get the japaneese symbol for that day. Look at this picture - I have wound forward from Monday - this means it is either the Japanese for monday or tuesday. What does this mean ? Does this mean I have a Japaneese model (I purchased this from a company in Singapore). What happens tomorrow, does it say tuesday or do I get that jap symbol. Or does it mean the watch is fake, as citizen don't make them like this. Take a look :










Some more pics - in next post


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

What do you guys think - Could this be a fake. I could ofcouse look at the engine, but it is 200 m diver and I would not feel confident to get the water tight again.

Some more pics :




























Lume is fantastic. Strap feels a bit weird and does not fit me quite right. Keeping good time from what I can tell


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

I've seen on a couple of sales sites in the far east where you don't get the box. Noticed this with Seiko and Citizen watches.

Not too sure of the reason - maybe something to do with the watches being "grey imports" or something :\

Sure someone on here will know the correct reason....

The watch you have looks legit though, and a very nice piece :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kc104 said:


> The first disappointment was, I got no box with it.


This is often the case with eBay sellers based in Hong Kong and Singapore .

Sometimes you are given the option to pay extra for the box / manuals.

Possibly these are factory warranty returns - or simply the sellers hold so much stock,

they can't be bothered matching watches with their original packaging before shipping.

Who knows ? :lookaround:



kc104 said:


> I noticed that when I set the day, in between the English, mon / tue / wed, you get the Japanese symbol for that day.


These are 'Kanji' day symbols - and quite normal for a watch produced for the *Japanese home market* ....

.... rather than an export model which might have Spanish or German as the second language on the day wheel.



HappyLad said:


> Not too sure of the reason - maybe something to do with the watches being "*grey imports*" or something


As 'HappyLad' stated above - it ties in.









Don't worry - it looks a good 'un to me. :thumbsup: Not that I know anything about Citizen Divers. :bag:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

kc104 said:


> This made my mind wonder - to the point where I thought, could it be a fake / replica.





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Don't worry - it looks a good 'un to me. :thumbsup: Not that I know anything about Citizen Divers. :bag:


Compare yours with the photos here: http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=216364


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

What difference does it make if it is an import or gray import. (I am hoping non)

The loom is out of this world. I think I could show lost ships the way home with this thing. It's a nice looker, have been wearing it all day.

Ok, so we are pretty sure that it is real. I guess that is good enough for me.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

kc104 said:


> What difference does it make if it is an import or gray import. (I am hoping non)


Only difference is access to warranty services.

Its sometimes the case that an item bought outside of the accepted distribution channel won't be supported under manufacturers warranty. If there is a problem you may have to send it back to the retailer and cover the cost.

Swings and roundabouts tbh - I'm assuming you got the watch cheaper than you could get it in the UK?


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Did you get stung for import duty?

I'm looking at a Citizen diver at the moment, the savings by buying in Singapore look huge, until you factor in VAT,import duty and Royal Mail's new earner, Â£10 for handling the paper work for HMRC. (not experienced it yet but I saw it on a poster in my local collection office).

I really like the Kanji symbols, I think they make the watch look more exotic.

Enjoy guiding in the ships!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Canon Man -

This is my second purchase from Chinese are of the world. First an Alpha watch then this one. Both times I have got lucky. Both companies do not charge for airmail delivery, which I chose. The packages arrived and I didn't have to pay anything. I could see on the box of this citizen that 'Gift' had been ticked.

It'ss the waiting game with air mail I don't like. You can only track as far as 'Item's destination = UK'.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

kc104 said:


> Canon Man -
> 
> This is my second purchase from Chinese are of the world. First an Alpha watch then this one. Both times I have got lucky. Both companies do not charge for airmail delivery, which I chose. The packages arrived and I didn't have to pay anything. I could see on the box of this citizen that 'Gift' had been ticked.
> 
> It'ss the waiting game with air mail I don't like. You can only track as far as 'Item's destination = UK'.


Thanks for getting back to me, I have had 2 watches sent from the USA, both times I had to pay VAT and import duty.

The Â£GP was very strong against the $US at the time so I was still a winner. Especially as both items were unavailable in the UK at the time.

I think a Citizen diver may be making its way (slowly) to me from the far east shortly. :jump:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks a good 'un to me :thumbup:

Rubber divers straps are notorious for initially being a bit stiff & uncomfortable - they do wear in & become much more comfortable but this obviously takes a bit of time. Apparently placing the strap in some hot water for a few mins will soften it up & make it more comfortable. I'm still not a fan of rubber straps though & if it were my watch it'd be on a nato strap before the day was out


----------



## imy! (May 8, 2010)

nice watch


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Ah a part 2

I like the kanji, mine's always set. The easy part is the 1, 2 or 3 lines denote mon tues or wed, then after that it gets a bit squiggly until sunday is in red. Simple :tease:

Is it cheaper to post airmail without the box?? There are usually postal upgraded options to buy the box as well but if it's going in your collection is there much point? Spose resale may be better if it came with original box?

Again nice watch. Don't forget you shouldn't set the day date btwn 9pm and 4am. Some internal quirk, risk of mvmt catching I think










Almost forgot to add a pic


----------



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello Kc104,

I don't know a lot compared to most of the people here, but this is what I know.

Many Japanese watches have the day or date in Japanese and English. I am not sure if you computer can view these characters but I will write them down just in case.

ä¸€ã€€â†'ã€€1 (Ichi)

ãƒ‹ â†'ã€€2 (Ni)

ä¸‰ â†'ã€€3 (San)

å›› â†'ã€€4 (Shi)

äº" â†'ã€€5 (Go)

å…­ â†'ã€€6 (Roku)

ä¸ƒ â†'ã€€7 (Nana)

1 Meaning the first day of the week.

If you set the watch to the Japanese date, it should always stay Japanese when the day changes. Same with the English, if you stick to English if shouldn't go back to Japanese.

To be honest I haven't seen that watch before and it isn't in the 2010 line up. Most of Citizen watches are Eco-Drive now and the automatic ones are harder to find. It might be a 2009 or earlier model.










I see your strap is probably the same as this Eco-Drive Citizen so it shouldn't be a fake.

I think this is your watch;



















It is 17500 yen (129GBP or 190.89USD) and you would have to pay P&P on top of that so it would be a little bit more. I hope the price is similar to what you paid.

It is advertised as having an analogue quartz movement, 200m, 95g in weight,

screw back titanium case and should come with an English manual and case (It says general purpose case, so I don't think it would be anything special).


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

This one is automatic. It's a nice watch, had it a few days now, keeping good time.

Interesting what you say about setting the time between 9am and 4pm, this I did not know, but will abide by just in case.


----------

